# Rhinox CO2 Drop Checker



## Locura261 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok aquatic gurus I'm officially stumped.
I set up my Rhinox drop checker as per it's instructions and after a few days the reference blue liquid completely turned crystal clear this was after I had adjusted the metering valve on my reg to 1 to 2 drops per second and reached a level of green in the drop checker. I thought that the liquid had somewhat gone bad sooo I removed the liquid and replaced it and it never changed color. Of course I was using tank water which had good water parameters. So I decided to mix my own batch of 4dkh water after finding some info. on the web with distilled water and baking soda added reference blue agent and installed waited over 8 hrs and when I came back I noticed again that the drop checker was clear. At this pound I disconnected the CO2 regulator from the timer and let it sit overnight....still the drop checker is clear. What gives ? This is a dirted with Miracle Growth Organic Choice fairly planted 75 gal. tank filtered by a Hydor 450 with a online heater and Co2 reactor and Coralife Uv sterilizer all plumbed into the outlet line. Lighting is handled by a Finnex 24/7,






plants are responding well to the CO2 as it runs approx 8 hrs a day. Livestock seems unaffected at all and look very healthy. Any help at this point will be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the indicator fluid has gone bad somehow...


----------



## Ligyron (Mar 6, 2016)

what I want to know is how to set up this checker to begin with. Mine came with zero instructions.


----------

